# Does Anyone Know Anything About This Getzen Signature Trumpet?THANK YOUUU! =D



## NaomiPkins

Hi guys!
Can anyone tell me the model or year or typpe of music this specializes in? or maybe if its for a beginner or advanced player? Thank you soo much! =D
Okayy so I here it is, Getzen Trumpet in C
Here is the pic


----------



## david johnson

naomipkins:

i am a trumpeter so perhaps i can help.
the donald getzen brand is not the major 'getzen' brand. that one is simply branded 'getzen' and makes very fine instruments and are an american owned/based company. the deg (donald e getzen) horns like you have pictured come from a time when his branch of the family had their own company.
C trumpets are the horn of choice in many american orchestra sections. i've played the bach strad C for many years but recently switched to my other love, the schilke C trumpet.
the C is primarily for advanced academic and pro use and not for beginners.

more data will come to you if you visit trumpetherald.com. i doubt i would purchase a deg for myself.

dj


----------



## Mike Saville

Just to echo the comments above. It's an OK instrument better than some but not a model most professionals would choose.


----------

